# Which year?Which swap?



## Cold (Jul 21, 2005)

im in the market for an 240sx and i want to know thats the best year to get? Also which engine swap is better an SR20, RB20, RB25.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Cold said:


> im in the market for an 240sx and i want to know thats the best year to get? Also which engine swap is better an SR20, RB20, RB25.


As for year...depends on what you like.. 

SR20... easily obtainable...lots of aftermarket support...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it kind of depends on what you want to do. if you want to drift, get an SR20. if you want to drag, get an RB25.


----------



## Cold (Jul 21, 2005)

whats a low et for an sr20 could it run 11s without tons of parts,or would the rb25 do better? i kinda want to do both leaning more to drag.11s would do for now but it will drop later on to 9s


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

get one with no rust or panel or chassis damage that suits your budget. If you start off with a nice clean base car then youll have less troubles in the long run


----------

